# cswip schedule fro 2010 in egypt



## سامح 2010 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق ملف جدول دورة cswip فى مصر لعام 2010
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب اريد ان اعرف كيف يمكننى الحصول على ليفيل 3 فى احدى الطرق مثل الrt وما المصاريف وما الطريق وما هى المواد التى يجب ان الم بها وهل الاكواد مكلوب مذاكرتها وكيف الامتحان


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

هى المصاريف بالدولار يااااربى ان شاء الله تدبر


----------



## NADJIBTOO (7 أبريل 2010)

hello pleas tell me how much is cswip course ? 
thanks


----------



## محمود رشوان (23 مايو 2010)

اين اماكنهافى مصر


----------

